

Ask HN: Concept for a call anonymization setup similar to TOR - voiceTOR

I&#x27;ve been tossing around an idea tonight about a service that could anonymize phone calls in sort of the same way that TOR anonymizes internet traffic.
The basic set up would involve a lot of asterisk boxes hosted all over the world that would blindly route phone calls to other asterisk boxes before eventually completing the call. Only the first box would know both the original calling number and the number to be called and I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s a way to make it so that only the last box in the chain would know the number to be called without informing any of the other intermediary boxes in the chain.
You could clear the call logs of all the boxes at very short intervals say every 10 minutes or even as soon as the call is passed on to the next box in the chain.
Your local phone service would only be able to track your call to the first hop in the chain so it would be basically impossible to tell who you were really calling. I could see this being useful for leakers, hackers, and of course criminals would eventually find plenty of use for it. That&#x27;s not really any of my concern.
Something like this wouldn&#x27;t even be that expensive with VoIP prices what they are these days.<p>Do you think this is a reasonable&#x2F;viable concept? Do you think people would pay for a service like this?
Can you think of ways to improve this setup?<p>If anyone is interested in talking about this further, beyond just HN comments, you can email TeleTorDiscuss@gmail.com<p>This is all sort of back of the napkin stuff guys, so please try to keep criticism&#x2F;critique civil. It&#x27;s early and I legitimately had this idea in a dream.
======
chatmasta
Possibly interesting: [1]

[1] [http://torfone.org/](http://torfone.org/)

------
aw3c2
you can voip over tor btw

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Yeah this seems like the path of least resistance.

